# Primos Shaved Reed Canada Goose Call



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

What is your reaction to the sound of this goose call? 
I have this call but have a hard time getting the honk out of it....everything else is easy..clucks..murmurrs...double clucks...but the honk itself is tricky because of the highness in the pitch
I have to use the H.S. Short Reed Slammer call for the nice long honk!!
Am I just doing something wrong or whats up?

:sniper:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

No, you're not doing anything wrong. It's just a very tricky call to get any low end. You might want to look into another call if you're wanting to get the real deep low end goosey sounds.


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

Well I can get pretty much all the low I want. The murmurs sound great, it just doesn't seem like the reed breaks right for a good long honk....it breaks fine for the clucks... I think this is the best sounding call I've had so far...it's easy to blow and sounds great...and I've shot 40 honkers this season with the call.....

:sniper:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Cool, if it aint broke don't fix it. :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I love mine. Especially on the clucks. I've used a lot of more expensive calls that just don't produce like this cheap primos call. :beer:


----------

